
Bitmit - Buy and sell goods with Bitcoin - basil
http://www.bitmit.net/en/recent
======
lightweb
Whoa! [http://www.bitmit.net/en/trade/i/2592-o-j-simpson-if-i-
did-i...](http://www.bitmit.net/en/trade/i/2592-o-j-simpson-if-i-did-it-very-
very-rare-book)

Someone is selling a copy of the OJ Simpson book.

~~~
lightweb
From Wikipedia: "According to a Newsweek story, all 400,000 printed copies
were recalled for 'pulping', except for one, locked away in a vault at News
Corp.[6] One copy did show up on eBay on January 15, 2007, with a starting bid
of $1500, and sold for over $65,000 fueling speculation about whether News
Corp. was able to destroy all printed copies.[citation needed] James Wolcott
of Vanity Fair obtained a "pristine hardcover" copy of the book for a review
published in January 2007.[7]"

This is quite an interesting auction here, considering the circumstances.

Read more at <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/If_I_Did_It>

~~~
Gustomaximus
If real, I wonder if someone is interested in selling via bitcoin for
anonymity. Or a marketing stunt...

~~~
rmc
Or it's a fake. And since bitcoin has no chargebacks (which many in the
bitcoin community think is great!) the customer is left out of pocket with no
recourse.

Caveat Emptor.

~~~
seabee
> And since bitcoin has no chargebacks

Neither does cash. Bitcoin replaces currency, not credit.

~~~
pygy_
Usually, when you pay in cash you have physical access to your future purchase
and can detect obvious scams.

~~~
rmc
And you usually know physically where the seller is, or know what they look
like.

This is the worst of both worlds!

------
pliny
Recently added: Bitcoin mining gear, gems hand picked by a thai GIA graduate
for sale on bitmit, Nazi paraphernalia and 'The Israel Lobby' on audiobook.

------
kiba
Even though I am a bitcoiner, I do not understand the curiosty of the HN
readership in what is basically an ebay clone for bitcoin.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
As someone who has only looked at Bitcoin from the outside, it nonetheless
hits many of my personal interests: currency arbitrage, encryption, digital
ventures, security, etc.

So, I'm interested in outcomes of Bitcoin. Ebay has all sorts of restrictions
on what you can post and bid on, will a market emerge for (as others noted)
OJ's book, transplant kidneys and illegal publications?

On a less lurid scale the site _has_ to do some serious work and thought
around fraud, transactions and reputation in anonymous settings, work I'd like
to take lessons from.

------
SkippyZA
This works well for those who spend their life on /r/girlsgonebitcoin (NSFW)

------
meskyanichi
Reminds me of the Real Money Auction House in Diablo 3.

~~~
kiba
How so?

~~~
meskyanichi
Trading virtual currency for physical currency. In Diablo 3 you can
purchase/sell virtual goods for real currency. Although both have "real
value", you can do more with for example "USD/EUR" than with "Diablo 3 Gold".

------
moondowner
"Yes, PHP has a better dependency manager than any other languages."

> Better than Maven or Gradle? I wished someone made a chart with all these
> tools that covered dependency management and analyzed their features. But in
> the end, dependency management is only a part of the platform built around
> the language, it's a good factor in whether to choose or not to choose a
> language - but not the crucial one.

~~~
moondowner
How did my comment appeared on a different article..

------
ams6110
Crashed my browser.

------
rorrr
What would stop someone from setting up a bunch of accounts and selling a
bunch of non-existent stuff? Is there escrow of some sort?

~~~
dreamdu5t
From the FAQ: Because Bitcoin transactions are widely anonymous there is a
need for trustbuilding measures like our escrow system. Thereby Bitcoins are
only transfered to the vendor if you have set the order as received or have
given a positive rating. Thereby potential fraudsters have no chance of
success.

More details: [http://www.bitmit.net/en/info/13/bitmit-bitcoin-treuhand-
die...](http://www.bitmit.net/en/info/13/bitmit-bitcoin-treuhand-dienst)

~~~
mparlane
Sadly it means the customer is always right. So if the customer says "nope I
didn't get it", then they get their money and the product. Similar to how
paypal works really.

~~~
DavidSJ
The escrow service can donate the money to charity. Since the seller never
gets it, there's no disincentive for fraud in the first place.

~~~
DavidSJ
Incentive, I mean.

